# Pics of my garden: SSD, KM, BG, BL, T, Flo, RD



## Hobbes (Jul 7, 2009)

Here are a few pics of my flower room, I've got a couple of plants in various stages of flower and some just in 12/12 for a week.

.

This is from one end, the garden is 8' x 3' ID. It's made of 2" x 4" framing with Reflectix for reflection. Each side has 2 four foot panels of Reflectix that can be rolled up and tied so I can get to any spot in the garden quick and easy. The ends roll up as well.







.

From the other end, behind the 3 Kali Mist clones in my Aqua Mist.







.

This is the light rail and fan ducting.







.

Two Kali Mist plants, the smaller cola in front is part of a 4 cola in Pro Mix, the larger cola with the pop bottle in back a single cola in DWC.







.

The two Kali Mist together outside the cage. The 4 cola was vegged in promix to 14" and ended up 38". Very dense buds. The single cola is the DWC, fluffy buds but crusty with trichs, from 5" in veg to 47". On the 4 cola plant, the stem in the middle - you can see the dark green bamboo stick I used as a splint. The colas are dense and heavy and two of the stems almost snapped.







.

A Bubblegum (left) and a Red Diesel in my Aquamist. The Red Diesel is the clone that I treated with Reverse the first two weeks of 12/12 to prevent hermieing. The mother and another clone hermied excessively.







.

My air filter contraption.







.

A Bubblegum Clone I'm vegging, and a Bubblegum that's been flowering 10 weeks (wrapped in Reflectix). It was a poor clone and I didn't want to waste a spot in my Aquamist so I put it in a 2 liter pop bottle with some fertilized water I had left over. I forgot about it and was amazed when it started producing buds. I've only changed the water twice, it has no air added to the water. Stress test.







.

My Aquamist and Nutridip tri meter. The white fencing is PVC, makes life easier.







.

3 Kali Mist in the back right (from 1 1/2" - 3" in veg to 30", 32" and 33"). The tall spear on the left is Taiga, Big Laughing in front of the Taiga.







.

A Flo clone in RDWC.







.

Flo in Pro Mix, double topped and the branches bent, wrapped around the rim of the bucket, and fastened with twist ties through holes drilled every 2" in the top of the bucket.







.

Taiga (left) and Big Laughing. The Taiga is an autoflower (Power Plant cross) and ended up 33". The Big Laughing has a consistant stretch of 50%, it's 24". To the right is a Super Strawberry Diesel 4 cola that I'm growing horizontal. 







.

4 SSD, 1 Flo and 1 Kali Mist being trained for my version of a screenless scrog.







.

A Kali Mist clone I'm training. I put it into flower at 12" but it didn't stretch at all, formed a top bud right away. I'm putting it back in 24/0 until it grows a few inches.







.

My veg room, not much to look but it works. A few clones laying around ... no room in the flower garden. The tall 4 stem in the back is a Kali Mist male I kept in case I wanted to breed.







.


----------



## Dirtyboy (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks like your having a lot of fun and doing a lot of work! Work is sometime fun!


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 8, 2009)

I love the work Dirtyboy, it's a great hobby. I was amazed to learn that there is more money spent on gardening than any other hobby. There are a lot of things I hate doing in the garden, picking bananas being the worst.

.


----------



## liljheazy (Jul 8, 2009)

good shit man


----------



## FenderJazz (Jul 14, 2009)

Some great looking work there, Hobbes! Very nice indeed!


----------



## pacman (Jul 14, 2009)

dood i'm lovin ur kali mist, u seem like one of the masters of genetics on here and now i know u lst the same way i do it makes me happy. keep it up brotha


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 21, 2009)

Here're a few more pics, the Super Strawberry Diesel and Kali Mist growing with the stems wrapped around the buckets are filling out nicely, starting to branch up.

Big Laughing on the left end, Taiga next to it. The Big Laughing's pistols haven't changed color yet but the Taiga's tricomes are turning cloudy, another week or two till harvest. Behind are 3 Kali Mist clones in the Aqua Mist and the four cola Kali Mist in pro mix to the right.



.

All four stems had to be splinted with bamboo on the pro mix Kali Mist, they were almost snapping. The colas on this plant are suprisingly dense - the big KM single cola behind has very loose buds.



.

I nailed up a couple of 2x4s as runners on my cage and cut some plywood to fit the cages width (36") and be two feet wide. I've got 4 sections of shelving that I can put in as I need more space. Free's up a lot of buckets that were being used as stands. The 6 plants on the platform are all being growing with their stems wrapped around the buckets - screenless scrog.



.

The Kali Mist single cola giant to the left, and a Super Strawberry Diesel clone (33") that I'm going to transplant to soil and grow screenless scrog. The KM is the crustiest plant I've grown, the trichome stems are woven like a mat. It looks like a cola would snap if bent.



.

A good view of the 36" KM clone in hydro - in the back left. The Super Strawberry Diesel 33" clone to the right, just going into flower.



.

Training a SSD clone (32") to wrap around a bucket lid while still in the Aqua Mist. Using the lid as a template keeps the stem from getting creases or from snapping. I'm going to plant it in the same pro mix bucket as the SSD 33" clone in the two pictures above.




.

Top view of a SSD that was double topped, then all four stems wrapped around the bucket. 



.

Top view of another SSD, the bud sites are coming out with some branches up to 8". The cool thing about double topping and bending the stems is how much plant you can get in a 1' cube. This plant was vegged to 16" and stretched to 18", so with 4 colas I've got 64" of stem in a 1' diameter circle. The branches aren't going to grow up more than a foot and every branch gets the same light as a top cola.



.

This bucket has both a Flo clone and a Kali Mist clone. They weren't very big so I put them in the same pot to see how it will turn out. The Flo stem is wrapped around a 6" mesh pot to keep the stem from cracking as it is trained.



.

I germed 12 seeds a week ago and got 14 plants. Two of Subcool's beans - Pandora's Box and Jack The Ripper - had seeds that ended up with 2 shoots.



.

These are the two double shoot plants. One looks like it'll make it for sure, the other one looks healthy but tiny.



.


.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 22, 2009)

looking good man im subscribed!!

which KaliMist do you have??


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 22, 2009)

Serious, I've got his Bubblegum too. Fantastic stable plants, easy to grow, good yields, potent, taste great. I love these strains, the guy can breed and produce great seeds.

.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> Serious, I've got his Bubblegum too. Fantastic stable plants, easy to grow, good yields, potent, taste great. I love these strains, the guy can breed and produce great seeds.
> 
> .


right on
yea they have good genes from what i hear from everyone..
the bubblegum looks good too i might check her out sometime..


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 10, 2009)

A few more pics from last week. This SSD is starting to look like a wreath, dozens of bud sites that should become small colas. Fairly dense buds so far.







.

This 5 gallon bucket has a 14" Kali Mist in the back, a 5 stem Bubblegum with little leaves in front, and a legnth of Flo sticking up in the middle (I broke the stem bending it, the top 2/3 died). A grab bag of bud. I started the KM in 12/12 4 weeks before the Bubblegum and Flo so they should finish closer together.







.

I picked up some hanging camp driers for bud, $6 CAD instead of $20 at a grow shop.







.

My 24" Big Lauging. It's starting to fill out, 2 or 3 more weeks. Should be 2-3 oz, very big dense buds. I've pulled the cola buds away from the stem to keep them from getting moldy. Bit of air flow.







.

The 3 Kali Mist clones from the Aqua Mist pictures from last week. 5 gallon DWC.







.

I think this SSD will be a sativa pheno, branches up to 12" and sparce buds.







.

This one is a middle of the road pheno, buds to about 5" and more filled out.



.
The indica end of the spectrum. Small buds so far (1" - 3") bud very dense.







.

This is whats left of the Taiga. The top cola ripened before the bottom even though the plant was only 33".







.


----------



## cookin (Aug 10, 2009)

lookin very nice hobbes, looking forward to the SSD


----------



## liljheazy (Aug 10, 2009)

dam they do look real good


----------



## cultivatorclaude (Aug 11, 2009)

ur good my friend!those are great! i wana learn that!


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 12, 2009)

looking great man that Big laughing looks like a chunky girl


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 12, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> Serious, I've got his Bubblegum too. Fantastic stable plants, easy to grow, good yields, potent, taste great. I love these strains, the guy can breed and produce great seeds.
> 
> .


Looking great mang! 

Nice setup too! I hope to get something similar going, just need to save to move out and I'm started 

Can't wait to see your TGA Subcool gear take off also 

How ya been by the way hobbes?


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 12, 2009)

Good thanks. 

I was able to share some Kali Mist with a friend today. He got me into smoking bud about 8 years ago and was my only connection to any dealers, kept me in smoke for years. It's nice to be able to give back some.

.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 12, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> Good thanks.
> 
> I was able to share some Kali Mist with a friend today. He got me into smoking bud about 8 years ago and was my only connection to any dealers, kept me in smoke for years. It's nice to be able to give back some.
> 
> .


mmmmm nice, good karma is all it's about.

How was the kali mist? I've heard lots of great things about it, especially it's the best sativa around.


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't know if it's the best sativa as many claim but is it fantastic. Slight spicy taste, smooth on the throat and lungs. You hardly notice the high coming on, very gradual but not a long creeper. 5-10 minutes. Floaty and euphoric, carefree, no ceiling high. Fantastic social or all day high. Not a knock out like JTR or AK47 but it has a place in the garden. Really doesn't take me any more time to finish than Big Laughing by Dr Greenthumb, which is suppose to be a 9 week strain. 14 weeks 12/12 until starting the snipping. 

.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 13, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> I don't know if it's the best sativa as many claim but is it fantastic. Slight spicy taste, smooth on the throat and lungs. You hardly notice the high coming on, very gradual but not a long creeper. 5-10 minutes. Floaty and euphoric, carefree, no ceiling high. Fantastic social or all day high. Not a knock out like JTR or AK47 but it has a place in the garden. Really doesn't take me any more time to finish than Big Laughing by Dr Greenthumb, which is suppose to be a 9 week strain. 14 weeks 12/12 until starting the snipping.
> 
> .


hrm sounds like a strain I should try. I love me some sativa soaring highs.

Strawberry Cough and Sour Diesel are some of the best sativas I've tried yet.


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 13, 2009)

W1ck was that Strawberry Cough from clone? If so was it potent, strawberry taste?

I ran Dutch Passion's fem SC and didn't like it, too weak bad taste. So I picked up some Elite Super Strawberry Diesel and have 4 flowering now.

.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 13, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> W1ck was that Strawberry Cough from clone? If so was it potent, strawberry taste?
> 
> I ran Dutch Passion's fem SC and didn't like it, too weak bad taste. So I picked up some Elite Super Strawberry Diesel and have 4 flowering now.
> 
> .


Hrm to be honest, I have a friend of a friend that grows several strains at a time and they are usually clone only, but a crazy pheno that they selected from seeds.

So, I believe the strawberry cough is a crazy pheno they selected and produced over and over.

It wasn't super duper strawberry, but it had an undertone of strawberry and was very,* VERY* potent. I'm talking 4-5 hits got me extremely high, soaring into the clouds with conversations flowing.


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 13, 2009)

Sweet. 

I guess we've got to get lucky or germinate a lot of beans to find a pheno like that.

.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 13, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> Sweet.
> 
> I guess we've got to get lucky or germinate a lot of beans to find a pheno like that.
> 
> .


hahaha yea I'd say so, that Strawberry Diesel sounds delish though!


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 15, 2009)

The buds are starting to fill out a bit, 5 weeks in on a 9 week plant.

The plants are all getting the same lighting, nutes, water and the buds are developing differently. Here's the 3 phenos, the indica on the left with buds up to 5 inches; the mid in the middle with buds up to 9 inches; and the sativa pheno on the right with up to 16" branches that have wispy buds.

Between and behind the 3 plants are 2 litre pop bottles.







.

My camera work is horrible, I've got a camera stand around somewhere - I'll dig it out for the next set. These two are top views of the indica phenos. I counted 39 bud sites on the outer circle only on one, and I may have missed some.













.

The mid pheno.







.

And the Sativa pheno.







.

The Flo (front) with the Sativa Super Strawberrie Diesel. The Flo is from Dutch Passion's hall of horrors. Today is day 50, it's hermieing, picked 2 or 3 dozen bananas today. I'll treat with Reverse and Penatrator tonight.







.


----------



## pacman (Aug 15, 2009)

Which one is herming? the flo or the strawberry? either way that sucks, i hate hermies. keep up the good work and lets see some more bud pics mmmm


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 15, 2009)

.

It's the Flo that's hermieing, a Dutch Passion feminized strain. I've had more trouble with Dutch Passion feminized seeds - I've grown their Blueberry, Strawberry Cough, Taiga and now Flo. All but Taiga have hermied, taiga is a ruderalis cross. They've taken DJ Shorts amazing genetics and bastardized them into instruments of mental torture.

I found the camera stand and I'll take some close ups of the bud tomorrow. 

.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 16, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> It's the Flo that's hermieing, a Dutch Passion feminized strain. I've had more trouble with Dutch Passion feminized seeds - I've grown their Blueberry, Strawberry Cough, Taiga and now Flo. All but Taiga have hermied, taiga is a ruderalis cross. They've taken DJ Shorts amazing genetics and bastardized them into instruments of mental torture.
> 
> ...


I'd love to try growing Mental Floss and Flo.


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 16, 2009)

.


----------



## liljheazy (Aug 16, 2009)

thats only only 1 plant ? did you FIM or TOP?


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 16, 2009)

lilj I bent the stems horizontal to the ground then around the rim of the bucket. Only the branches grow straight up, often the entire branch is a solid cola. On all the indica dominant plants even the tallest branches are bud from stem to tip already - 5 weeks 12/12.

With a 12" diameter bucket and a double topped plant we get 38" around the outside of the bucket and 6" out from the center 4 times, plus the 4 cola tips pointing up. 

62 inches of stem give ...(?)... bud sites. I'll count bud sites on a plant or two tonight.

I drill holes in the bucket rim and use twist ties to slowly bend the stems in. It takes a week or so to get a plant in a circle grow, then we have to fold the leaves under the buds so all the buds get light. So far I've found double topped plants (4 cola) to be the easiest to bend, and I find it easier to bend older branches that don't crease when bent slightly.

This is my second grow doing this, I did it on my first grow years ago. I Had great results the first time around and these 6 are looking good too. 

Crop Circle Of Green. (CCOG)

.


----------



## liljheazy (Aug 16, 2009)

wow thats crazy never heard of that but it seems to be working like a charm, cant wait to see results


----------



## kremnon (Aug 16, 2009)

that looks nothing like the origan Flow from dj short. his flo is the bombest






this is 50% Flo 50% sk# X Super silver haze


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 21, 2009)

Those look great Kemnon, very sativaish.

.

Here's the Sativa pheno ~16" colas with the mid-pheno to the left.







.

Indica pheno from the top.







.

The other indica pheno in the corner. A piece of the Kali Mist to the left.







.

I'm starting to train a new Bubblegum - double topped to 26" & 24". It'll take about a week to bend it safely, got to watch for creasing.







.

Another angle.







.

This is a Flo that I burnt the leaves and buds. I think it's from a poorly mixed solution of Reverse and Penatrator I was using to stop the hermieing. I believe that I used about 5 times as much Penetrator as I should have, mixed a small batch for one plant and used a full batch portion of Penetrator. 

It also could have been from fertilizer burn, so I flushed with 5 gallons of clear water. I have 6 other plants feed on the same mixture so unless Flo is really fert sensative, which it might be being from the blue family, it's probably not the problem.

The other possibility I ruled out is burning the leaves, but I sprayed the Reverse out side the grow room so the liquid would have longer to absorb before it evaporated. I misted 3 times after the leaves dried to be sure there was nothing left on the leaf. There were dead and burned leaves in the shade, so I don't think the problem was burn from the light being prismed.







.


----------



## liljheazy (Aug 21, 2009)

looks great good job


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 29, 2009)

.

I duct taped my camera to an old video camera stand I had kicking about and got a few decent pictures. Some still blurry, a Flo two stem that looks like a 4 stem.

.

This is the Bubblegum that I started training 8 days ago (pic 1), I was pretty much done training the stem yesterday (pic 2).













.

Super Strawberry Diesel mid (left) and sativa phenos. Between and behind the two is a 2 liter ice cream container for size comparrison.







.

Sativa Pheno from the side







.

Mid Pheno top view







.

The two indica phenos







.

Small cola indica







.

Large cola indica







.

Top view of the 4 plants








.

24 inch Big Laughing that will produce 2.5 - 3 oz.







,

Comparative side view of the Bubblegum (left) mentioned above and a Bubblgum X Kali Mist cross I bread. I'm going to all it Kaligum.

I took a Kali Mist clone and planted it in about a third of the area of a 5 gallon bucket. Then I waited 4 weeks and planted a Bubblegum clone in the other half - and do you know why I waited 4 weeks? So they'd finish at the same time man! What kind of strain doesn't finish at the same time, hard to imagine.

Anyway, the plant is knarly like its showing both it's bubblegum and Kali Mist characteristics - mixed in the middle but more individual to each side. I'm hoping that there's some variety in the type of bud too, that'd be sweet.

Wicked knarly strain, cup winner for sure.







.

And finally this is a Flo clone, about 10" high. I'm going to veg it to 19" and apply reverse once a week for 3 applications, see if I can keep it from hermieing like last time.







.


----------



## cbtwohundread (Aug 29, 2009)

lo0ks like ure havin a blast.,.,.,lovely strains and healthy plants ke3p it up'n'up


----------



## MOBee (Sep 9, 2009)

nice journal bro, keep it up!


----------



## grow space (Sep 9, 2009)

superboulous garden mate, this is like my dream setup, what im planning to do, one day, when I get enough coin together.


Keep up the splendid work mate....


----------



## liljheazy (Sep 9, 2009)

yo that sativa pheno is looking crazyyy


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice Hobbes!


----------



## monkeyinthemist (Sep 12, 2009)

wow you have a lot of strains your labler must be working overtime you should start a journal.


----------



## helloitstee (Sep 12, 2009)

How did you get them to grow so tall even for clones in a beer plastic cup? That's sick. I wonder if mine can grow that tall as well. That way I don't need to change pots  I'm growing mine in a 5 quarts bucket. Tell me if that's good. I'm going to post more pics in my grow journal later on.


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 12, 2009)

*.

"How did you get them to grow so tall even for clones in a beer plastic cup?"* 

After cloning I let them veg under a 125W 10,000K HO florescent until I need them, sometimes 30" from the light. I've got a Skunkberry and a Northern Lights clone that are 2 years old, not topped or trained, and are 10"- 14" in height. I just neglect them until they're wilting, and hardly ever feed them.

The high Kelvin light helps keep the nodes close, even when the plants are far away.

I don't know if that's what let's me grow such tall plants in a 20 oz cup, but it's pretty easy as long as you really don't care if they live or die. I had a 2'+ Kali Mist, about 8 months old, that was veggining fine in a beer cup, I only switched to a 6" pot so I wouldn't have to water so much. Gives another concentration of roots too. The BOG method of transplant.

*"I wonder if mine can grow that tall as well."*

Yes, but you don't need to if you have the space and a powerful enough light. The plants will grow better in a larger pot. I always use a 5 gallon bucket for flower, just so much easier for watering.

*"That way I don't need to change pots  I'm growing mine in a 5 quarts bucket. Tell me if that's good."

*Veg or flower? That's 1.25 US gallons - great for veg and you can flower good plants in a pot that small, but it's going to be a lot of work. 5 gallon buckets makes life easier _(if you ph ballance all nutes and water, and do not over feed)_. 

.


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 16, 2009)

.

I'm harvesting 3 of my 4 Super Strawberry Diesels tomorrow so I wanted to get one last pic of them. The trichs are almost all cloudy with a touch of amber and clear - my last Flo went virtually 100% amber and the high was a weird stone.

The four SSDs and in the back a Bubblegum and Kali Gum. All four SSDs have outstanding trichome production.







.

Side of the two indica phenos, both are under 6" from the bucket rim.







.

Top view. The buds seem to be bulging, about to explode.







.

The mid pheno. Big buds.







.

Sativa pheno, tallest colas 18".







.

A topped Flo at 15" and a Kali Mist at 33". I'll flower the Flo at 20" and the Kali Mist at 36", circular grows. Boring pics but I want to take some at each stage of growth.







.


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 16, 2009)

.

Here's the Bubblegum from vertical to CCOB.







.

Just finished training the stem.








.

The tallest cola is 12", most are 6"-8". I forget the number of colas, I'll count later and edit this.







.


----------



## liljheazy (Sep 16, 2009)

man those SSDs are going to be some bomb ass shit, hook it up with some harvest and bud pics when you can


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 16, 2009)

Absolutely lilj.

Last week I cut a half dozen buds and baked them at 110C for an hour. It was more potent, in a bewildering confusing way, than Kali Mist (which I'm vaporizing now). It "knocked me out of reality", if anyone else has had that experience. It is going to be some kick ass bud in 4 weeks.

.


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 18, 2009)

Can ya get some up close bud shots when you are bored or have some time


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll bring my camera up tonight and take some pictures Smokin. I'm a horrid photographer, I've never taken a good up close picture, everything is always blurry. I've got a stand but it's for an old video camera and I have to duct tape the camera to the stand. Ghetto.

.


----------



## superdave5 (Sep 22, 2009)

Damn Hobbs, no joke huh, your sativas look the business! How do you train them. Do you just branch out and tie down or do you SWIRL the branches and at what heighth and how long after vegging do you switch to flower. Here's my Nirvana white widow that I thought was legit and ended up hermieing on me 3 weeks b4 harvest


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 22, 2009)

Hermie or not that is one beautiful plant. I didn't think WW would hermie but I had the same thing a few years ago with another F2 pollen chucker. My pheno had long stringy buds, reminded me of a Weeping Willow tree.

To train the circular grows I drill holes around the rim of the bucket, every inch or so, and use twist ties to slowly bend the branches horizontal and in a circle. Takes about a week, then you have to get the branches train up, but once the initial stem is trained the plants are incredibly easy to tend.

I veg until I get the height I want, I never worry about length of veg but it always takes me way longer than 5 weeks.

Smokin I've been procrastinating on the closeup pictures, I'll get on it lights on tonight.

.


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 22, 2009)

Alright I got my jay and I'm pulling up a chair


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 23, 2009)

I've gotten a few closeups, better quality that I've been able to get before. I'll keep practicing and read up some, I'll get some good closeups next week.

This is the SSD sativa pheno last week, the second picture the collapse from cola weight 2 nights ago. I gave a heavy watering when I turned the lights on and came back in a few hours and my plant had gone though explosive demolition.







.






.

About as good a closeup of the buds as I can get right now.







.







.







.

An indica pheno hang drying. The cage is one I use for single bucket DWC, 18" diameter at the top where the plant is hung. I clipped about a cup from this one for sampling already.







.

Bubblegum. This one is about 3 weeks into flower, topped once. There are 15 x 6"-12" branch/colas on one side and 17 x 7"x12" b/c on the other, plus two small colas for each branch. 34 colas spread in a 38" circumference (12" diameter) circle, and this is the greatest thing about SCROG style grows.







.


----------



## nhvass (Sep 23, 2009)

There stunning girls Hobbes keep it up


----------



## liljheazy (Sep 23, 2009)

wow your going to get some great yield from that SSD


----------



## ddot773 (Sep 23, 2009)

NICE, I wish i had that much room to grow. i think the big laughing will be one of my next selections after i finish this white bx, lemon larry, ak 47, and power skunk


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice nug shots Hobbes
keep up the top notch growin mane


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 26, 2009)

.

I put the topped Flo and the single cola Kali Mist into flower last night, the Flo @ (18" & 19") and the Kali Mist @ 35". I now remember how much work it was bending an 8', 5 month old plant around a bucket rim several times. It's not easy but it goes.

If you're going to do this top your plant, 2 x 20" stems are much easier to bend than one 40" stem. My Flo trained in one night, 5 minutes - the longer one stem Kali Mist will take a week.

.

*Flo *-* Kali Mist*






.

*Flo*






.

*Kali Mist*






.


----------



## liljheazy (Sep 26, 2009)

thats crazy but works


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 26, 2009)

.

A trick I picked up for a topped plant is to cross the stems at the bottom and bend them on the opposite side. Topped plants produce two stems that are bow legged, if we bend them on their side of the bucket we bend against the natural curve. The Flo in the picture above trained incredibly easy because of the crossed stems.

.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Oct 7, 2009)

I think you need to trademark your CCOG method. 

I'd like to scrog, but it's just not practical with my perpetual harvest setup. I am going to have to give this a try. Thanks for explaining it so well.


----------



## sweetgod420 (Oct 9, 2009)

which promix blend?


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 9, 2009)

.

I use Pro Mix professional if it's available.

.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Oct 11, 2009)

did you get your big laughing from dr.greenthumb? how did you apy and how long did it take to get to you?


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 11, 2009)

.

Yes Dr Greenthumb. I ordered by mail, money order. It took about 3 weeks and I live in Canada. If ordering now I'd do it by credit card, faster turn around delivery and you're sure he's got your order.

.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Oct 11, 2009)

kool, thanks hobbes, what was your germ rate ?


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 11, 2009)

.

I lost a seed about a year an a half ago because I planted the seed upside down and the root died before I caught it. It haunts me but it wasn't a Big Laughing, I was careful with Greenthumb's beans and got 100% with Big Laughing and his mix pack.

Should have used a magnifying glass to spot the dimpled and scalloped ends. Vain and overconfident, it cost me a seed.

_(dum dum dum dummmmm)_

.


----------



## nicktater (Oct 11, 2009)

so basically your plants can bud a 3 foot plant while staying less then 1 foot tall after training around that bucket? is that the purpose? im a new grower, very little space to grow in and this may be just what i need.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 11, 2009)

.

*"so basically your plants can bud a 3 foot plant while staying less then 1 foot tall after training around that bucket?"*

Two of the Super Strawberry Diesel indica phenos in the pictures on page 5 had total stem legnth of 80+ inches each and the tallest colas were only 6" above the bucket rim.

*"is that the purpose?"*

Mostly, but I find ccob plants have a shorter flower period, increased yield and potency over the plants I grew vertically.

Training the stems takes some practice and patience, should be done the first time with clones you can afford to kill.

.


----------



## nicktater (Oct 16, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> 
> Training the stems takes some practice and patience, should be done the first time with clones you can afford to kill.
> ...


 alrightr thanks man. And im not growing anything special righ now, all practice runs basically, so ill be trying alot of new things.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Oct 20, 2009)

How's the jillybean hobbes pal? 

I just ordered a pack of 10 on the tude and I'm planning on firing up my op in my new place November 1st!


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 20, 2009)

.

Jilly Bean is great W1cked. I germinated 3 JB, Jack The Ripper, Pandora's Box, White Widow and Killer Chemdog at the same time - all of my JB cutting rooted before any other strain; I put all the cutting in flower at 4 nodes, the other cuttings range from 8" to 13", the JB are all taller with the tallest at 21". Starting to bud up quicker than the other clones too. Very healthy easy to grow plants. 

And I got 3 for 3 females. Which is a nice change from the 25% I had gotten from Kali Mist. Flip of the coin, regression.

Good luck with your grow!!

.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Oct 20, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Jilly Bean is great W1cked. I germinated 3 JB, Jack The Ripper, Pandora's Box, White Widow and Killer Chemdog at the same time - all of my JB cutting rooted before any other strain; I put all the cutting in flower at 4 nodes, the other cuttings range from 8" to 13", the JB are all taller with the tallest at 21". Starting to bud up quicker than the other clones too. Very healthy easy to grow plants.
> 
> ...


Noiiice! I'm glad to hear everyone getting such amazing results with the JB. 

Everyone I talk to just has the best things to say about it, especially it's ease of grow and potency/short flowering cycle. 

I still haven't found anyone hands on who can contest the smoke, but from what I hear from subcool and his report, it should be some of the best tasting weed ever. 

I can't wait to get up and growin again, it's been like a disease eating away at me for months!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Raiderman i apologize jus for being alive and i am a dum crook-ginny,,and forgive me for ever qestioning yu, wat stupid jerkwad i am,,,iknow i been a real pest and its jus that i want yu to like me.
> 
> .


i agree with most of it ,except the part about being my friend.i'd have to beat yu up first.because of the pride thing .thn i'll be yure daddy, even better,lol.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2009)

.

*"i'd have to beat yu up first."*

I'm sure you could, I can tell by your avatar that you are one tough cookie. I mean COME ON! When you changed your old avatar to that one after you saw that I was going to call you on being a jackass ... wow, what a tactical move.

Such wisdom can only come from *EXTENSIVE EXPERIENCE*.

.

*"i agree with most of it ,except the part about being my friend."*

It doesn't really matter what you think anymore, does it? BFF.

.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> Here are a few pics of my flower room, I've got a couple of plants in various stages of flower and some just in 12/12 for a week.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


hahaha,yu come to my thread knockin my plants and i find this,hahaha,yu are such a fool.


----------



## Bob Marley Chiefs (Oct 22, 2009)

got yourself a real nice looking room there... not to mention the foot tall colas in the back... and the this ass colas up front...looks like you got it all under control...keep up the good work


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> Here are a few pics of my flower room, I've got a couple of plants in various stages of flower and some just in 12/12 for a week.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


 hahahhaaahahaha.i'm a breedbay man anyway,all my friends are over there,no kids or pest like yu.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2009)

.

You run a SOG right? I was by your thread and saw some pics of those little beauties. What do you get, about 3/4 of an ounce off each?

Or are you lying *again* and ... no, I know they are your plants. You have way too much character to try to lie to the forum, or pull the wool over their eyes. We can all take you at face value, can't we. Tough guy.

.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2009)

thats wy i'm over here smashing yure thread .riu sux anyway because they let jus anyone run through here being a nuisance to others, not me.because my side hurts from laughing at yu so much,lol.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Oct 22, 2009)

You guys should kiss and makeup.

This whole comparing e-peens and plants isn't necessarily entertaining or good karma. 

Chicken butt.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2009)

.

You are at the stage where this is still fun for you *raiderman*. I'm glad. 

.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Raiderman ,wat are yu gettin off those 2 and 3 oz,wow,yu are the man,those little shribbled plants i gro may get haf oz ,maybe, i will continue to follow yu here at riu,seeing i have no life,oops sorry.
> 
> .


i think yure homopathic,lol.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2009)

.

*"You guys should kiss and makeup."*

I'm not made that way.

.

* "This whole comparing e-peens and plants isn't necessarily entertaining or good karma. "*

It's about character. Or more specifically lack there of.

.



Chicken butt.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2009)

"

*"i think yure homopathic."*

Wha . wha ... wha ... how can you say that?! I would NEVER trust my health to homopathic medicine.

I think yure homophobic. We'll, maybe not phobic.

.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2009)

i was referring to curing yure menapause or any other women probs yu have,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> "
> 
> *"i think yure homopathic."*
> 
> ...


dont they have jobs up there where yure at,doesnt laying on yure ole puss get tiresome,lol


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2009)

.

Self employed. 2300 clients and I work from mid February until mid May.

*You *are my full time job now *raiderman*.

.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2009)

wat ,givin hummers,lol


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2009)

.

to be sung to the spiderman tune melody

*raiderman! raiderman! Does what ever a raiderman can, look out for raiderman!*

.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> to be sung to the spiderman tune melody
> 
> ...


 yea yu never know wen ole Raiderman thro yu a curve and get yu out,hahahaha.wat a real ,genuine ,authentic,loser.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2009)

.

*"wat a real ,genuine ,authentic,loser"*

I know *raiderman*. I know.

Do you know how I know? Because you, *raiderman!*, told me. And you have sooooo much *EXTENSIVE EXPERIENCE* to share. You must be right about everything. You must be a BILLIONAIRE!

How much money do you have? Can you count your billions on your fingers and toes or do you have to use those 3 teeth you have left?

.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2009)

i live in oil country nimrod.wes texas. fourth generation family stupid ass.yule never have nuthin like i have, so wy be jealous and pout.one piece of my bling would buy yu out double.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2009)

.

What did any of that mean? Could you use an *[above 90 IQ / raiderman/ 70 IQ]* translation dictionary for us. Thanks.

4th generation, how long is that? I've only traced my ancestory back to when they moved to Canada in the 1600s. You must be more established than that ... we shipped some French down there during the Expulsion of the Acadians, their ancestors are pretty much everywhere down there now .... you don't drop your rifle a lot do you?

.


----------



## GeeTee (Oct 22, 2009)

wow nice garden hobbes!!! wish i had sumthin like that......


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 4, 2009)

.

I harvested a small Kali Mist tonight and wanted to have a picture before I chopped it. This one had two 18" colas, the main cola and the very bottom branch. I find that the bottom branches are often the best producers with CCOB. I bent these colas over because it the other plants were all 12" and less - it was giving me heat / light height problems. The bottom of the colas are suspended above the bucket rim, the plant can be grown less than 4" above the bucket rim. I doubt this little plant will produce more than 4 cups of cured bud, but it was fun and I got some Bubblegum out of the bucket too.







.

From the top. It wasn't ripening, as soon as I bent the colas horizontal it started to turn amber. Perhaps coincidence. 







.

The Kali Mist from above was a small clone I threw in the bucket with a small Bubblegum clone, it didn't develop well. Here's a great Kali Mist about 4 weeks into flower, the ripe one from above is to the right.













.

The Kali Mist (left) from above and a Bubblegum about 3 weeks into flower. The Bubblegum's branches didn't grow as tall as usual, I transplanted into flower from a 20 oz cup to a 5 gallon bucket. I usually do an transplant into 6" pots during veg, I find the better root ball gives a better harvest.







.

A Flo (left) and a Bubblegum. The Flo has another week or three, the Bubblegum should harvest in the next week. The Flo is a knarly plant, twisty leaves, small hard buds. This is my second time around for the Flo, the last hermied and I burnt it with Dutch Passion Penetrator. The smoke was so beautiful I had to run it again, this time just a few pre flower pods and bananas on the lower nodes. I picked them off and the plant has been perfect since.







.

The Bubblegum (right) is going to be my best producer ever, of Bubblegum. I should get 12+ cups of cured bud.







.

The garden from an end. 8' x 3', light mover, reflectix. Way in the back on the left is the tall Jilly Bean (24") - I put it in flower right out of the cloner, 4 nodes in a 20 oz cup. All of the female clones I transplanted into two 5 gallon buckets, 5 plants per bucket. The other two Jilly Bean are 14", almost like clones. I've got Jack The Ripper, Pandora's Box and Killer Chemdog clones in the two buckets as well.







.


----------



## smokinmayne (Nov 4, 2009)

that bubblegum looks good mane

but that jillybean scares me 
its so tall

ive topped mine i guess im going to have to tie them down i just didnt think they would stretch like a mofo.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 4, 2009)

.

Smokinmayne only one of the three JillyBean from seeds stretched a lot. The structure is different than the other two plants, the buds are more like puffy balls, the others a continuous cola. The smell is unbelievable already, dreamcicles or blue jellybeans. It's as pronounced a smell as the spice from Kali Mist. How far along is yours? I knew this plant was going to be tall a couple weeks into flower, it just took off.

The two center plants are both Jillybean (14" - could be clones) and the tall plant to the left (24"). In the left picture Killer Chemdog is to the right and Jack the Ripper in front. There is another JTR in back about the same height. On the right the two plants flanking the center Jillybean are Pandora's Box, and a knarly Killer Chemdog in front (the mother is regular height). These were the topping for my plants from seed, that I put in flower early to have sexing done before the mothers are transplanted to a 5 gallon bucket. I put each of them directly into flower from the clonning bubbler at 4 nodes.













.


----------



## smokinmayne (Nov 4, 2009)

whew..scared me there for a second hobbes

i was talking to a friend who did the JIll and he said his smelled like orange skunk deiselness but he also said he had a lot of different phenos in his bunch.

im one week into flower. i have two that are just stretching like a mofo and sucking up all the nitrogen i give em. I think these are males. so the slower ones that i have going that are using less N are my girls ME thinks.


----------



## Corp (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeahh im on on this , like ur style Hobbes(not licking ass).
And that is get as much out of the plant you can

very nice grows here ( Respect )


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 5, 2009)

.

Corp I started CCOB growing out of necessity - I didn't have the room or powerful lights for tall sativas on my first grow (bagseed) - I didn't know how tall the plants would grow, no experience. I had to do something to save the grow and after the plants were low stress trained I found them much easier to tend, they produced more, ripened evenly and earlier, leveling the canopy was easier. Once you get a feel for how far stems can be bent without creasing them it's just a mater of patience. Best to start this with clones, stems are bound to be snapped and repairing takes time, extends flowering.

.


----------



## quietgardener (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking forward to your Pandoras Box smoke report

-QG


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2009)

i have ssd as well but i got 1 fem i kept out of 5 seeds. it actually has a very sweet almost strawberry smell when i rub the stems or barely even touch her, also she is extremely frosty and finished faster than my kushes.. im still growing it as i was highly impressed with the smoke. are any of yours similar?

btw nice strain choices are u more of a sativa or indica person?


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 10, 2009)

.

Tryna with Super Strawberry Diesel I had 4/4 females and 3 phenos - the two shorter plants were a footy diesel and the mid and sativa pheno were a soft berry, not a strong strawberry though. They finished in 9-11 weeks, pretty good for me for a 9 week strain. The smoke is soft and relaxed, cured up incredibly smooth. 

I go more for sativa dominant because I'm growing for myself and 3 folks looking to raise mood, but I've got some narcotic stones comming up like The Flav, Querkel and Blue Moonshine. One of the people I supply asked for Strawberry Cough again so I'm going to germ the 4 fem seeds I have left, hopefully I'll get a good mother this time around and I'll apologize to Dutch Passion for all the trash I've talked about them over the past few years.

.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 18, 2009)

.

I've been thinking on and off about air flow in the garden and how any intake vent on the bottom side of the grow room is going to curve up to the exhaust and air in parts of the garden may be stagnet. I've seen some cabinet grows with air intake vents under the floor so I drilled 120 x 1/2" holes in the 8' x 3' floor of my flower cage and made the rest of the cage more air tight. My cage floor is 34" off the room's floor. The cage walls stop just below the cage floor to allow lots of air flow.

I rolled my walls down and right away I could feel a positive air pressure. I stood up on the air floor with the walls down and I could feel a breeze coming up through the holes, all over the floor. When I put the plants back their leaves were shaking slightly from the breeze. Now I'll see if the fresh air coming from under the leaves makes the plants grow better. 

I didn't want to weaken the 1" plywood too much so I drilled in rows 3" apart and skipped every second spot on the grid. I may get a 3/4" drill and widen the holes for more air flow.







.

My floor is cut into 4 sections of 24" x 37", I drilled 30 holes per panel. On the seams I drilled every spot because there was nothing to weaken. The faint circles are where each of the 12 buckets go when the garden is full. 

The grid feels like a low flow air hockey machine.













.

The Light Rail and closed interior, the air exhaust on the middle left. Putting the Reflectix roof on brightened the room more than I thought it would.












.

Flo at day 54. A small producer but finishes in 8 weeks and the flavor and smoke is amazing. I went easy on the nutes and had no problems. 

I scoped buds from over the plant and there was 10% - 15% amber, the trich colors on this pheno seem to change over night. I took it out of the flower room tonight and I'll clip it in the morning.







Flo with the Jilly Bean tall pheno behind.







.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2009)

great idea, isnt the stomata under the leaves. so im guessing air coming up from under will prove to be beneficial. once again, great idea. i wish you nothing but the best.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 19, 2009)

.

_*"isnt the stomata under the leaves."*_

*"A leaf is usually a thin, flexible "sandwich" of plant cells. The outside, the "bread", has waxy cells, to help keep moisture inside the leaf. But it also has holes, called stomata, that allow for the exchange of gases for respiration. Plants "breath in" carbon dioxide (CO2) and "exhale" surplus oxygen (O2), through the stomata, which are mainly on the underside of the leaf."*
.








.

Leaf pores, called stomata, are microscopic structures that control the exchange of water and carbon dioxide between the plant and the atmosphere. Stomata evolved when plants colonised land about 400 million years ago and have kept the same general shape ever since. But their size and number has changed quite considerably throughout their history.

.

Stomata in green.








.








.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 19, 2009)

.

Tryna how is Elite's Double Dipped Sour Banana? I've got Super Strawberry Diesel cured, nice relaxing smoke but not very strong. I'm kicking myself that I didn't get DDSB before he closed down.

.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 19, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Tryna with Super Strawberry Diesel I had 4/4 females and 3 phenos - the two shorter plants were a footy diesel and the mid and sativa pheno were a soft berry, not a strong strawberry though. They finished in 9-11 weeks, pretty good for me for a 9 week strain. The smoke is soft and relaxed, cured up incredibly smooth.
> 
> ...


How's querkle my man?

Westy says it's out of this world, the high, taste, everything. I'd like a second opinion 

I'm all about the Sativa shit eatin grin highs that just makes your worries drift away, but a good night indica is always superb.

edit: I've also got some Elite Genetics in my garden as well: Tahoe OG Kush x Chem D. I am super pumped to get these flowered.

I'll be making my thread relatively soon, most likely today cause I'm bored.


----------



## jakethetank (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm liking the lstin at the young age. Im doing the same things, hope it turns out well =-)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Tryna how is Elite's Double Dipped Sour Banana? I've got Super Strawberry Diesel cured, nice relaxing smoke but not very strong. I'm kicking myself that I didn't get DDSB before he closed down.
> 
> .


it's stinky. and sparkly with trich's. it stretchs alot wl most of the pheno's i had stretched. i had 6 different phenos. but i kept my fav's which are in my current grow. the smoke was great, it seemed like everytime i hit it i could feel it in my face, weird.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice new air circulation, in theory this should helpout a ton.


----------



## Spoc (Nov 21, 2009)

Hobbes, hope you don't mind if I tag along. Your lst technique is top notch. I'm amazed at how much you can squeeze out of your plants with the given grow space. Very clean and efficient operation. I can only hope to grow with such passion and enthusiasm. Thanks for passing down what you have learned to all of us noobs.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 28, 2009)

.

November 28, 2009

.

Kali Mist on the left, a runt Bubblegum on the right. The Kali has about 6 weeks left and the Bubblegum 3. The KM was grown single stem and vegged in a 6" pot, the Bubblegum topped once and vegged in a 20 oz cup - it shows how important root growth is.













.

These were my tops of my Jack The Ripper, Jilly Bean, Pandora's Box and Killer Chemdog. I rooted the cuttings and vegged to 4 nodes (~2") then put right into flower to sex the mothers. The Jilly Beans have an unbelievable Dreamcicle smell, all three. I though the ads might have exagerated a tad but they're understated if anything. 2 to 3 weeks of flower left.







.

3 Jilly Beans CCOB at 4 weeks. (5 gallon buckets) They already smell of Dreamcicle.







.

This is the JB on the top left from above. It has 36 branches and the two colas, all 38 will become small colas with equal light.








.

Jack The Ripper, Pandora's Box, and 2 Killer Chemdog - all look like they're dying but this is what plants look like during the first week of CCOB training. I've got the branches of each node connected with twist ties and stacked like playing cards fanned out. They'll lift towards the light over the next week and I'll train them up with more twist ties.







.

2 Pandora's Box vegging in 6" pots, one at 19" and one at 16". I'll train and put into flower at 22".







.

A long and side view of my garden (8' x 3'), 11 x 5 gallon pots and 2 x 6" pots.













.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the way you do things. Subscribed.


----------



## liljheazy (Dec 3, 2009)

man that first picture looks crazy


----------



## Corp (Dec 10, 2009)

When you lowstress the plants , do you let them grow 4-5 nodes before bending and topping the plants ?

I ask cause i am trying it with a Super Lemon Haze,it stays pretty low i think.

Second i have ordered sensi Kali Mist and Himalaya Gold also for that purpose.

Can you instruct me ........
kiss-ass


LOL


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 10, 2009)

.

*"When you lowstress the plants , do you let them grow 4-5 nodes before bending and topping the plants ?"*

I don't train like a normal scrog, bending the plant through veg. I top when there is enough height above the third node to make a good clone ~ 2" of stem + 2 nodes on top. After the top I wait until the two stems are 22" each then transplant from a 6" pot to a 5 gallon bucket - at an angle so the stems are easier to bend. I had been putting the plant directly into flower after training because my veg room was in a secret room with a 4' ceiling at the end of a crawl space, nasty to be hauling 5 gallon buckets around that. I framed up a wall in my flower room (32' x 20') and used hay bailing plastic for the wall - very thick tough black plastic. Now I've got a real veg room and I'm vegging the plants for a week after transplanting to 5 gallon pots and training. I'm thinking it will dramatically increase yield and shorten flowering time.

I'm running a test with these two Pandora's Boxes, they're at 16" and 19". The pic is a few weeks old, I've got the taller PB's stem almost trained and the shorter is almost 20".








The topped plant will have stems that are bowed like a cowboys legs, cross the stems so they follow their natural curves when you bend them - right side stem circles the bucket rim counter clockwise, left clockwise.

This Bubblegum's stems weren't crossed and took over a week to train. If crossed I could have done it in a few hours.













This is a 1 stem Kali Mist at 35" and a 2 stem Flo (18" & 19"). The stem is much thicker and more difficult to bend and train. We need to get the stem around the 38" of the bucket rim to get as many branches as possible, so two thinner, shorter stems are much easier. The stems virtually stop growth and stretch when bent horizontal, many more branches than a vertical plant of the same stem length. The Flo trained in about 15 minutes and the Kali Mist took days.

*Flo *-* Kali Mist*






.

*Flo*






.

*Kali Mist*







You need holes drilled in your bucket just below the rim, to anchor your stem tie downs. I drill a hole every 1", 38 around the bucket. Use 1' of twist tie and make a loose loop around a stiff part of the stem, probably 3"-6" from the end. Gently bend the stem in a semi circle - experience will tell you how far you can go each day, you are going to snap a few stems and will have to repair them. I use silicon tubing to protect the stem and duct tape around the tubing. When I started I snapped stems in two that were only held together with the skin and the stems healed. Tough plant. You'll find it easiest to use 3 or 4 training twist ties along the length of each stem, taking the slack off each after one is tightened.

This is a technique you should use out of desperation (my plants were too tall for my secret 4' room when I started growing) or on plants you can afford to throw away. If you don't have any extra clones around use your male plants for experimenting and learning, just put them back in veg so they don't mess up your females in flower. Great use for something you were going to chop and toss out, now you just toss them when you're done training and you know how far you can push your females.







It'll take a few days to train a mature plant, a skinny stemmed plant from a 20 oz cup can be trainned in about 15 minutes but the yield will be low. If you force the plant, or tighten more than once a day, you will crease or snap stems - tighten the twist ties once per day only even though they will feel loose hours after tightening. This is a procedure where you really need patience. Immediately after trainning your plants they'll look like these Jack The Ripper, Pandora's Box and Chemdog, it's normal.







After the stem is trained and held in place with twist ties you have to train the branches on long branched strains. On short branched strains you have an easier time, they almost train themselves, just need a little help. I start at the base of each stem and match branches from each node, connecting them in the middle by a short piece of twist tie. The idea now is to bring eveything towards the middle and to get the branches in order. After the branches of each node are connected with twist ties start from the bottom of the stems and line up each set of branches like a deck of cards that are fanned out - the branches will pull up towards the light. Give them a week or so for the branches to settle in that position and take the twist ties off. The branches have to be twisted slightly and arranged so the branch stems aren't crossed. In the end you should have the two sides of the nodes making a V with the branches that follows the stems like circular track. After a couple of weeks and some training you're plants will look like this Jilly Bean.







This is a Super Strawberry Diesel after trimming the leaves during hang dry. The tomato care ring I tied it to is 18" in diameter, it yielded just over 2 liters (9 cups) of 4 week cured bud.







I'll do a more detailed pictorial later on.

.


----------



## Corp (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you man very nice explained thanks,
have read it once but gonna read it some more times before i ask more questions

Thanks again see you see you later 




Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> *"When you lowstress the plants , do you let them grow 4-5 nodes before bending and topping the plants ?"*
> 
> ...


----------



## chad851 (Dec 10, 2009)

how much do u sell ur chronic for


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 10, 2009)

.

I've never sold bud Chad, no money in it. It's all a ploy of the Peat Moss Industry (PMI) to create a global drug war to drive growing bud indoors in order to drive up demand and the price of peat moss. I'd go into more detail but they have people everywhere. I've really said too much already but I refuse to be their pawn.

I give bud to a family member and two friends, all three have medical problems that are helped by marijuana. I think I'll be taking on a fourth for arthritis pain after Christmas, but I have to grow out a few good pain strains before they'll be of much help. 

Before I came to RUI I could barely supply myself and never had cured bud, now, with less wattage lights, supply 4 people and have 3 liters of cured bud. No thanks to the PMI. Bastards.

.


----------



## mr.magic (Dec 10, 2009)

looks proffesional. props on the buds


----------



## growwwww (Dec 10, 2009)

confused on this pmi shit!?? wtf????


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2009)

growwwww said:


> confused on this pmi shit!?? wtf????


u should be.


----------



## dsn (Dec 11, 2009)

Browsed through Your thread - it inspired me to try Your training method, as I want everything to be low on heights. 
There is one thing that confuses me all the time - how much really is one gallon? 4,5 liters? 
I found two kind of - USA and UK gallons.


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 11, 2009)

.

The US has 3.785 liters per gallon and we in Canada use the Imperial 4.546 liters per gallon. 

.

*"At one time, the volume of a gallon depended on what was being measured, and where it was being measured. But, by the end of the 18th century, three definitions were in common use:

* 

*The corn gallon, or Winchester gallon, of about 4.405 L,*
*The wine gallon, or Queen Anne&#8217;s gallon, which was 3.79 L, and*
*The ale gallon of 4.62 L."*
.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallon

.


----------



## dsn (Dec 12, 2009)

From that I can understand that You grow in 22.73 liter pots, thats correct?

And thank You for educating me!


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 12, 2009)

.

Correct.

And I was educating myself as well, I always wondered why the States had a smaller gallon than we did. I thought it was so the oil companies could screw the poor bastards out of more gallons per barrel, or something to do with relative per capita penis size and that's as biggest gallon that they could get. But that's OK because a lot of women like smaller gallons, much easier to handle and store them. Almost like the gallon is not there at all, the women can think about the rest of their day while dealing with the gallon. These old world different types of gallons makes almost as much sense.

A US gallon is about this big:







.


----------



## dbo24242 (Dec 16, 2009)

hey man looks great I can tell you have some experience spacing plants and canopies.

of course canadian gallon is superior


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 16, 2009)

.

*"of course canadian gallon is superior"*

LOL!

I've always wondered why we have different size gallons when we're neighbors, or why even the Brits had a different size gallon. Now I know why our gallons are different. Weird though, that there are 3 different definitions of a gallon.

The pic and joke from above were from South Park in case anyone doesn't watch that show.

.


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm harvesting the large Kali Mist in the morning, *91 days (13 weeks) of flower, down from 18 weeks in soilless my first grow*. Different growing style, Fox Farm Solubles, and keeping the plant healthier. I'm chopping in the morning and will hang/bag/jar for as long as possible before getting into the bud.

It smells heavenly. Spice, not a bit of marijuana. An iced whitish green hue with the green of the buds reflecting through the cloudy trichomes. The harvest window was fast, it seemed to go from clear to 1/3 amber within a few days. Very, very easy plant to grow, tolerant of grower mistakes - letting it wilt, drowning it, that kind of thing. Big producer, this plant should give 3+ liters of cured bud, could be grown in 16" x 16" and is 14" tall at the highest cola. The tallest colas themselves are 18", 19" & 24" but they're bent horizontal part way up the colas. Kali Mist has always been a big producer for me, of the kindest possible bud.







This is a single stem plant (not topped), the cola on the left is the main stem cola. The taller colas on the right are from the base of the plant, those branches always get the advantage with CCOB grows, the become the main colas.







I used a metal tomato cage ring to keep the branches up and the center hollow (no mold) I hadn't gotten into branch/cola training when I put this in flower and the colas were going every where, blocking each other. The tomato cage solved the problem, they all got relatively equal light.







I curled the taller colas in towards the open center to lower the height and to get more light on the sides of the colas, now horizontal.







A really nice view, the colas are dense and crusty. 







.


----------



## smokinmayne (Dec 26, 2009)

hows you jilly beans hobbes?

mine smells like rotten fruit from far away but when you get up close it smells really sweet.

also, all the top leaves are turining maroon redish color.


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 26, 2009)

.

Two are at 7 weeks and smell like jelly beans, one has a very strong smell from several feet away. It's going to be interesting to see if there is a difference in potency of high type.

The Pandora's Box really is surprising me, potent, tripy and makes everything hilarious. Very nice strain.

How far along are yours' Smokin'? Mine are starting to frost up and the buds are building, not huge buds yet though.

.


----------



## smokinmayne (Dec 26, 2009)

5 in a half weeks long

yea the buds arent huge yet 

hope it stacks on the weight in the last weeks

the resin production isnt as high as my dj shorts true blues but eh, we will see what happens late in flowering


----------



## Corp (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey Hobbes have mine Kali Mist in flower for 1 week now , will show you how it looks tomorrow. 
Think its pretty good for a first time, using your metod to keep it low.
How much are u going to get out of this girl ? Wet and dry.
And for how long do you cure them ?

Nice looking grow


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 30, 2009)

.

Hey Corp!

I'll get about 3+ liters of cured bud from the plant above, I've gotten between 40 & 110 grams per liter depending on the strain and hydro/soil. I don't weigh any more, just go by volume. I hang for a week, bag for a week, then jar until I use the bud. I weighed the bud (40 - 110 g) after a 4 week hang/dry/cure - Strawberry Diesel, Kali Mist, Flo, Bubblegum, I've never weighed them wet.

How is the CCOB training coming? Did you top of go with one stem? How long were the stem(s) when you put into flower? Any sharp angles in the stem or did it bend OK? How many days did it take you to train? Did you train the branches once the stem was horizontal?

Can't wait to see pics!

.


----------



## Corp (Jan 4, 2010)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Hey Corp!
> 
> ...


You have to remember its the first time i try ....lol
gonna take the pic tonight after 2200.
ur way in front of me u know , much to learn much to do.

Happy New Year ! to you


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jan 4, 2010)

I hope my Kali Mist look as good as yours in 4 months...excellent grow Hobbes.


----------



## Corp (Jan 4, 2010)

And here are the 2 i have been training on.small is in veg and big has been for in flower for 2 weeks...
18inch in heigth(45cm)
had it for 6 weeks or so in veg
i just bend it as it growed
dont be to hard on me now ....lol
The small is on 5 pic , the last that is


edited:I see now that i said Kali Mist and i am sorry cause it was SLH i ment, really sorry here,i was sooo stoned when i wrote it.Next grow is KM .So sorry again , but the prinspibel is the same ?
And is it what i have done the right way ?


----------



## ajkmatter (Jan 4, 2010)

just read all this thread you got some crazy set up and sum amazing looking colas on them plants ohhweeeeee hope one day to make a set up like that great work.


----------



## Corp (Jan 6, 2010)

Do anyone recognize this strain ?
It should be OG Kush but it does not look similiar to those i have pics of

Any input Hobbes ?


----------



## Corp (Jan 28, 2010)

And here is the Super Lemon Haze i`ve used your metode on Hobbes.
What do you think ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2010)

Corp said:


> Do anyone recognize this strain ?
> It should be OG Kush but it does not look similiar to those i have pics of
> 
> Any input Hobbes ?


whatever it is.. its not og.. its some kind of sativa, still looks good.


----------



## Corp (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok thanks , i think so myself , did not take any clone on this . More into sativa strains now , like SLH on the last pic

But sorry Hobbes this is ur tread,i gonna leave here







TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> whatever it is.. its not og.. its some kind of sativa, still looks good.


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 31, 2010)

.

It looks great Corp!

Did you bend the stem horizontal? The first pic looks like the stems are all coming from a central location, is it a circle grow or topped (fimmed)?

.


----------



## Corp (Feb 2, 2010)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> It looks great Corp!
> 
> ...


I did try to bend from top , going around , but it was a kind of difficult .
Result was as you see nice anyway, so gonna keep up trying more
And i am trying with another SLH ,i have just recently put it in flower.
I do think it is in the flower process i am not keeping up with the bending.

The lady on the pic (SLH) is in 6weeks of flowering

Anyway it is a great way of controlling the grow

best regards Corp


----------



## Corp (Feb 3, 2010)

I think those girls gonna be a nice piff

Or what do you say Hobbes


----------



## smokinmayne (Feb 3, 2010)

hows that jillbean curing hobbes?

mine just went into jars for a couple months

when i pop open a jar it burns me nostrils in a good way


----------



## dboysplif (Feb 7, 2010)

Very magnificent grow. very controlled looking. I like it


----------



## Corp (Feb 22, 2010)

dboysplif said:


> Very magnificent grow. very controlled looking. I like it



Beginning to flush now.....
As i said its 9 weeks into flower, as you see pretty good looking.Gonna begin flushing now for a couple weeks
The 3 first pics are Super Lemon Haze and the pic nr4 is a PowerKush into 4 weeks

Have a Nice day


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 22, 2010)

.

Beautiful Corp!

Those are some frosty colas. Do you think there'll be a lot of swell the last couple of weeks? You are going to have some fun with those!!

The leaves are lush and healthy, no fading or burning. Well done.

.


----------



## Corp (Feb 22, 2010)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Beautiful Corp!
> 
> ...


Thank you for those fine words Hobbes , i really appreciate those words.( a bit proud now) Yeahh i think those gonna swell more, got 2-3 weeks to go still.Hoping for 130-140 grams dried,maybe to optimist there but still.
My next project is the Kali Mist , but have had some health probs , so had to wait with the Kali´s 

Best Regards Corp


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 22, 2010)

.

*"( a bit proud now)"

*You should be.

.


----------



## Corp (Feb 22, 2010)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> *"( a bit proud now)"
> 
> ...



Yepp i do think so, but still a lot to learn.
I think the bending is difficult when putting it to flower , thats where i have the probs. 

And here is the pic of the girl in full figure, i did get 7 stems that is good loaded

thanks again for the feedback Hobbes.
And am still following your root project , really exciting to follow 
Keep the good work up Hobbes , we need pioneers like you , very humble to your work as you understand..


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 14, 2010)

.

Sunday, March 14

.

I've got 6 new strains from feminized seed in flower, one each of: Dutch Passion Blueberry; Big Bhudda Cheese; Greenhouse Super Silver Haze; Greenhouse Trainwreck; Seedsman White Widow; and 4 Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough. 9 plants, 6 strains. As well I have my 3 year old Flo genetics at 8 weeks flower.

The Dutch Passion Flo is putting out a few late flower bananas, a couple here and there, nothing to be concerned about. There's always a rash of small flat banana bunches at 3-5 weeks but I might end up with a half dozen seeds for the plant. Just stay on top of the plant with a set of tweezers and a white flashlight after lights out - the white makes the bananas stand out.

The Blueberry was a nightmare today, I checked it with the lights off with a flash light and there were over a hundred bananas and bunches. I spent a half hour picking the plant clean, I expect the smaller ones to grow big enough to pick tomorrow or the next day. The last Blueberry from Dutch Passion did the same thing. I'll stick with the tweezers for this plant, stay away from Reverse, but unless the plant stops putting out bananas I'm going to chop the clone and start from seed with PeakSeedBc regular Blueberry that I have waiting to germ.

I'm also going to order a pack of DJ Short's Flo and pick a mother from the regular seeds. I love the effects and taste of this Flo I have now but the production is horrible and I don't like that it puts out bananas when the rest of the garden is clean.

Infact, I have 13 strains (15 plants) in flower now and only the 2 Dutch Passion strains have produced even one banana.


*Kramerize*! for a level canopy.






.







*Strawberry Cough (F)* (4) - Dutch Passion (had bananas last time from seed, great to reduce anxiety)
*Super Silver Haze (F)* - Greenhouse

The small holed (1/2") Air Pruning bucket on the left (single layer of screen) is working phenominally well. Multiple roots per hole, sometimes a half dozen. The root tips dried up and died and I'm expecting sugar to build up in the roots inside the bucket and branching off each root. I'll put a cover bucket on, water, then let the whole process start over again.

The 1 1/2" holed bucket with 5 layers of screen only put out the thickest roots, I'm hoping there's some root trapping. I'm going to pop the root ball and peal off the screen when it dries and shrinks, see how the root trapping is going. I'm going to switch the screen in this bucket for the landscaping fabric I'm using in the other buckets.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/303229-diy-air-pruning-pot-experiment.html

.






*Flo (F)* - Dutch Passion - Bananas (bringing in DJ Short seeds)
*Northern Lights (R)* - PeakSeedsBC (last run)

.






*Kali Mist* *(R)* - Serious Seeds (keeper)
*Blueberry (F)* - Dutch Passion - Bananas (last run, I've got PeakSeedsBC regular)

.
*





Jack Flash (F)* - Sensi (first run)
*Trainwreck (F)* - Greenhouse (first run)

.

*Skunkberry (R)* - PeakSeedsBC (keeper)
* White Widow (F)* - Seedsman (first run)






White Widow






.






*Bubblegum* *(R)* - Serious Seeds (keeper)
*Super Strawberry Diesel (F)* - Elite (last run)


.

*Cheese (F)* - Big Bhuda (first run)
*Strawberry Cough (F)* - Dutch Passion (3 more, 4 total. 2nd run)

.


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 14, 2010)

dj short is the way to go

everythings looking good hobbes


----------



## Chuck420 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hobbes and Corp, both setups look amazing, cant wait to see the final products.


----------



## Emerican (Mar 14, 2010)

Damn nigga. That's a nice ass garden there haha. i wish that was mine


----------



## jazzyfranc (Mar 14, 2010)

very nice.clean and the ideal setup of any grower...good job hobbes


----------



## BeatTakeshi (Mar 15, 2010)

looks great man, subed


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 15, 2010)

Index: *Jack The Ripper*

Tags: *JTR, seedlings, double shoots*

.

*https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/363136-jack-ripper-spectrum-effects-report-2.html*

.







I germinated two Jack The Ripper seeds, the strain is so good that I'm going to germinate 3 seeds every few months to sample all of the JTR phenos. The first 3 seeds I germed had 1 female, 1 male, and one double shoot that had a male and female plant. With the next two seeds from the same batch I got one single shoot and this double shoot again.

.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 21, 2010)

.
.
.





.
.
.





​.
.
.











​.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 25, 2010)

.

[video=vimeo;17183070]http://vimeo.com/17183070[/video]​
.

*A full page video can be seen at ... the site that you'll go to if you click this link.*​
.


----------



## ronbud1963 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hobbes,Great grow room and GROWING;you do some amazing training and creative grow room.I want to make a grow room mostly out of the reflex stuff;I was wondering what you use to fasten it to the bottom?Cant wait to try some of that training.Much repect for this thead thanks alot,Im sure lots of us will benifit from this info.PS love that the floor is 36'' off the grond and great intake idear.


----------



## Maik (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful stuff. Wish it wasn't as yellow in the pictures.


----------



## tingpoon (Jan 29, 2011)

yeah this was a really lovely grow, im glad it got bumped


----------



## ronbud1963 (Jan 30, 2011)

One other question;how do you work the air buckets?I mean do you use the outer bucket just when you water or does it stay on most of the time?Thanks in advance.


----------



## brianbertz (Jun 3, 2011)

Hobbes said:


> Absolutely lilj.
> 
> Last week I cut a half dozen buds and baked them at 110C for an hour. It was more potent, in a bewildering confusing way, than Kali Mist (which I'm vaporizing now). It "knocked me out of reality", if anyone else has had that experience. It is going to be some kick ass bud in 4 weeks.
> .


 
you baked the buds in the oven? does that work well for drying them quickly without ruining the quality? ive heard of people doing it but never tried it.


----------

